

Gaming: Half Life 3 wait explained - rttlesnke
http://birdbrainblue.tumblr.com/post/52350691777/half-life-3

======
JackpotDen
Not a real explaination, but a nice summary of the developments at valve.

the most interesting part is the breen grub, written by Marc Laidlaw.

[https://twitter.com/BreenGrub](https://twitter.com/BreenGrub)

